# Fisher Lied?



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

It seems like the only thing that the sports talk shows can talk about today is how or how not classless all Jazz fans are about booing Fisher. The one that got the most pub were these gals: 








From what I have heard, the story is that he told Larry that he needed to be closer to the east coast where the doc worked:
1-this was requested after the majority of the treatments were completed 
2-it was the off season anyways
3-his agent was advertising the very next day with the Lakers to sign with them-not on the east coast as he had reported.
4-Larry did indeed feel like he was taken advantage of.
5-On the positive side, the Jazz did save a lot of $
6-Utah is closer to NY than LA is, right?

I guess it bugs me to see others criticize the criticizers with such a broad brush that all Utahns are classless without knowing the details of what happened. It seems fairly clear that he did lie as alleged.

I must agree that this fellar is indeed classless:


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

I believe he lied, but Miller let him go, so what can be said, I did lose a lot of respect for him after that. Now that guy is classless, don't make fun of a child with a illness, direct your shots at Fisher, leave his family out of it. :evil:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Those were the two chicks I mentioned on Facebook. Really? :roll: I would have been surprised if they could even tell you what their shirts meant, what the situation was really about. Or... did they just hear that Fisher may have lied about something, had no idea why but thought it might be cute to wear shirts saying so because he plays for the other team? I'd go for the second option... but I do like the score in the corner. 8)


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Fisher's daughter Tatum ended up getting treatment at the City of Hope Hospital in Duarte, California. It has been recognized for decades at the premier children's cancer treatment hospital in the world. She is still receiving care and treatments, though it is reported that the cancer is now in remission.


----------



## phantom (Sep 13, 2007)

Face it, most fans are classless. It is short for fanatic, after all. How about the always classy "---- sucks" chant, heard in every arena. Personally, I don't think he lied, and that dentist fan is a real BOZO.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Ya know... something else that bugs me. If you're going to wear a shirt like that to get attention and be featured on tv... at least have the common decency to get a boob job big enough that we don't have to guess at what the shirt says.. jeez. Where is the "lookin out" for the folks who's daddies don't have enough money to pay for us to go to the game? :wink: :lol: She must be a little off balance anyway.... can't even wear a **** ballcap straight. (sorry, that truly is my real pet peeve here).


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Jeez Riverrat77 .. :shock: 

-_O- -_O-


----------

